# Gilles Binchois and Antoine Busnois relatively obscur franco-flemish composers



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i heard the wwork of Gilles Binchois and mister Antoine Busnois i was quite impress by there skills, especially Binchois more than Busnois perhaps it depend on the classical composer.

Binchois work is celestial and fantastic , busnois has cosmic harmonies how come no one ever talk to me of them, there music is incredible eary quite fascinating but for the record who were the most prolific composer, they seem to be in the same league ...

Than people wonder why i like these franc-flemish classical composers so muutch ell because they are that good, what is your favorite work of both name a missa or a cd you like?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Once again you've provoked me to go into the archives. I don't have anything by Gilles Binchois. 

One piece I especially like by Busnois is the Magnificat sexti toni on Pomerium's Musical Book of Hours. In fact, I like the whole CD. Also, the Orlando Consort does a nice job with the Missa O Crux Lignum, if you don't mind a choir of only four voices.


----------

